# صور لبعض اعضاء المنتدى



## mrmr120 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*بصوا دول صور بعض اعضاء المنتدى الصبيان*
*وانا معرفش المنتدى كلة *
*ودى صور الاعضاء الى عارفهم *
*ودة من غير زعل *​ 
************​ 
*نبتدى بالزعيم الكبير كوبتك *
*ودى انت عارفها قبل كدة*​ 
*




*​ 

*رامى الباشا *​ 
*



*​ 

*الاستاذ كيرو*​ 
*



*​ 
*الكابتن طارق*​ 
*



*​ 

*العم جورج*​ 
*



*​ 

*sparrow*​ 


 
*free_adam*​ 






*oesi_no*


----------



## sparrow (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*انتي مالك كرهاهم كدة لية وبالذات طارق وجورج
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mrmr120 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*طيب انت ولد ولا بنت *
*على العموم الموضوع دة متجدد*
*على العموم صورتك هتنزل دلوقتى*​


----------



## sparrow (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا انا مش هقولك ولد ولا بنت علشان متعرفيش تنزلي صورتي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## artamisss (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*طب  100100 يا مرمر  انتى جبتى منين نوادر  جحا دى   ههههههههه عسل *


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههههه الصور جميلة اوي ههههههههه
خاصة جورج ههههه ايه ده حواجبه والا شعر راسه ههههه
يامساكين  بهدلتكم ههههههه



مرسي  ياغالية على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## mrmr120 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى على مرورك الجميل دة يا ديانا*
*ومرسى اوى يا ارووجة ياجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## free_adam (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*هههههههه  من زمان يا مرمر كان نفسي اشوف اعضاء المنتدي *


----------



## ميرنا (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*منظرك مسخره يا رامى*


----------



## mrmr120 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى على مروركم*
*ودة اخر رامى *
*واى ولد يدخل يتشجع و يقول *
*انة ولد علشان صورتة تنزل*​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا مسمحش انا احلى من كدة بكتير 
وبعدين انا مش بستعمل صابون 
ماشى يا مرمر مردودالك
والبادى اظلم انتظرى صور الفايل بتاعك قريبا  *


----------



## maryadel (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه

يا مرمر  طول عمرك عسل


حقيقى منظرهم وحش اوى

كنت فكرهم حلوين​*


----------



## mrmr120 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *انا مسمحش انا احلى من كدة بكتير *
> *وبعدين انا مش بستعمل صابون *
> *ماشى يا مرمر مردودالك*
> *والبادى اظلم انتظرى صور الفايل بتاعك قريبا *


 
*هتعمل اية يعنى ورينى كدة *
*دى انت حتى حلو  فى الصورة رايق وبتغنى*​


----------



## free_adam (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*نصيحة مني ليك يا كيرو ...أبعد عن البنات دول يا عم ...احنا مش قدهم ....ربنا علي ال (......)*


----------



## mrmr120 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

maryadel قال:


> *هههههههههههه​*
> 
> *يا مرمر طول عمرك عسل*​
> 
> ...


 
*والله يامارى انتى الى عسل *
*مرسى على مرورك يا جميلة*​


----------



## mrmr120 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> *نصيحة مني ليك يا كيرو ...أبعد عن البنات دول يا عم ...احنا مش قدهم ....ربنا علي ال (......)*


 
*انت ولد صح *
*حالا صورتك هتنزل *
*وانا قلت الى ولد يتشجع ويقول *
*هيشوف صورتة على طول*​


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب انا ولد واسمى جورج واكيد طبعا مش انا اللى فى الصورة
ولو نزلتى صورة ليا هبهدل الدنيا واسألى مجرب(ميرنا)


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*انتا بتتكلم ازاى يعم انتا وبتكلم مين لا حاسب متخبطش فى الحلل دانا التشرد كله*


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2006)

اه ما انا عارف حكاية التشرد دية تشرد ميرنا انتشر فى جميع انحاء العالم العتبة كوبرى عبود ميدان الديزة 
وبمناسبة الحلل اوعدك لنى اجيب ليكى كتاب تطبخى منه لان كوبتك اشتكى ياعينى


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا كوبتك مشتكاش ولا حاجه واطلع منها وهيه تعمر *

*دا زوج ديمقراطى جدااااا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*




*


*لالالالالالالالا الجزمة دي ببوت وانا مش بلبس ببوت ابدا ابدا *
*الصورة كدة باااااااااااااطلة*

*بس فطست يامرمر يخربيت كدة *​


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ببوت ايه دى جيالك بنطلون اصلا اقعد ساكت* :t11:


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بس ياميرنا احسن هاتلاقي الشاكوش اللي في ايدي دة شايفاة ولا لا :ranting: 
لو مش شايفاة هاورهولك حاضر:t32:


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*منظرك يفطس من الضحك ولا كوبتك بجد نفسى اوقفكم جنب بعض* :t11:


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كيمو اة لذيذ اوي هو كمان*

*صحيح الجزمة دي بتلق جامد عايز اجيب فرشة اجيبها منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *كيمو اة لذيذ اوي هو كمان*
> 
> *صحيح الجزمة دي بتلق جامد عايز اجيب فرشة اجيبها منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*متقلش كيمو ياض :ranting: :t32: *

*دى مش محتاجه فرشه دى بلمكنسه على طول:t11:*


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش قصدي فورشة علشان المع لا لا لا الجزمة كدة استايل *
*لا فارشة يعني حاجة تنحط علشان الجزمة واسعه حبتين*


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مش قصدي فورشة علشان المع لا لا لا الجزمة كدة استايل *
> *لا فارشة يعني حاجة تنحط علشان الجزمة واسعه حبتين*


 
*طب مش تقول كده ياخى من الصبح*

*الحل بسيط جدا هات حد يركبها معاك * :t11:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*



*

*تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني*

*هو كوبتك مان الحيطة المايلة بتاعتكم في المنتديات :spor22: *

*انتي مفترية يا بت يا مرمر وربنا علي المفتري*

*وخدي بقي*

*:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 أكتوبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> ​​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 



*+*

سلام ونعمه ..



مين دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



طيب يا مرمر انتظرى المفاجأه 

ثم انا ما انكرش ان فيا شبه منه .. لكن مش أوى يعنى  .. لكن بجد أنتى ظلمتى سبارو ..


----------



## mrmr120 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*طب بامانة ليقة عليك دى يا دوب مقاسك*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه*
*دى الواد دى انت يا كوبتك *
*وبعدين ضربة الشكوش هتترد لك *
*:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:*​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمه ..
> 
> ...


 
*ادى بجد فية شبة منك ياراجل *
*هههههههههه*
*سبارو بقى ظروفة جت كدة معايا *
*ملقتش الا الصورة دى اعمل اية*​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 أكتوبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *هتعمل اية يعنى ورينى كدة *
> *دى انت حتى حلو  فى الصورة رايق وبتغنى*​



*انا احلى من كدة يا مرمر :a82: :a82: :a82: 
وقولتلك هتندمى 
لانى لاص اخذت قرار قولى الوداع على نفسك 
هأذيكى يعنى هقتلك :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: 
وهنشووووووووووووووو*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 أكتوبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> *نصيحة مني ليك يا كيرو ...أبعد عن البنات دول يا عم ...احنا مش قدهم ....ربنا علي ال (......)*


*
انا مش بخاف انا كيرو اللى مش بيخاف 
وباذن البنات كلها 
هتعرف مقامها قريبا 
كيرو اعلن *الحرب


----------



## mrmr120 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> *انا مش بخاف انا كيرو اللى مش بيخاف *
> *وباذن البنات كلها *
> *هتعرف مقامها قريبا *
> *كيرو اعلن *الحرب


 
*بص يا اخ كيرو *
*انت مقدرش تعمل حاجة *
*انا بلعب كونغ فو *
*:spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: *
*وبعدين *
*انا مش لوحدى *
*يعنى انت الى هتندم*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*اية دة بتلعبي كونغ فو*
*يعني بلديات:spor22: *
*انا كنت واخد بطولة بس كوميدية :dance: *
*وواخد بطولة جودو كمان:yahoo: *


----------



## mrmr120 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *اية دة بتلعبي كونغ فو*
> *يعني بلديات:spor22: *
> *انا كنت واخد بطولة بس كوميدية :dance: *
> *وواخد بطولة جودو كمان:yahoo: *


 
*ياعم روح انت اخرك بطولة فى لبس الشوز*
*هههههههه*
*مش عيب لما تلبس شوز اكبر منك *
*وانت واخد بطولة كوميدية فى اية يعنى*​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرمر 
انا بحذرك انتى كدة بتلعبى بالنار وانتى مش قدها لا انتى ولا اللى معاكى 
رجاء حديد من معكى عشان انزلك الــــc. V كامل بكل البيانات بتعتكم *


----------



## mrmr120 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*انت مش قد الكلام دة *
*خيك بعيد احسن*​


----------



## kamer14 (17 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه ايه ده انا امنيتى انى اشوف اعضاء المنتدى واهى امنيتى اتحققت ههههههههههههه دول اتبهدلوا


----------



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور لبعض اعضاء المنتدى*

اية دة يا بت يا مرمر شكلهم حيقوموا مظاهرة عليكى


----------

